# Epiphone LTD Les Paul



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

While I've play bass guitar the last 5 yrs, I've been wanting to "branch out" a bit and get back into playing rythmn guitar. Something I havent even messed with since my early college days.

Sooo I took a trip down to GC to scope a few guitars...ended up piddling with a schecter hellraiser c-1 FR and a epiphone ltd les paul matt heafy guitar. 

Playing each through the Mesa Boogie 25 watt Mini-rectifier, I was blown away with the quality of the sound and just get down and rip it crunch. Its amazing the amount of sound that the matt heafy epiphone and mini rect put out, even when switched down to 10 watts and really pushing the tubes. I'm hoping santa comes through this year. Ha!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Mesa Mini-rectifier is a beast, however I would most likely run it into a 1x12 cab or maybe a 2x12.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

The low wattage amps coming out these days are really good. I have a recently got a bugera v22 and man that thing rocks.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep they're pretty amazing..guess they realized the bedroom rockers and their neighbors a block away didnt really need a dimed 100-150 watt tube amp to rock out and keep a good tone. Ha


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out these other low wattage amps..


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

That Blackstar amp sound pretty good..


----------

